# Post Your Wildlife Pictures from Gardens & Great Outdoors



## thunderbolt

Here is a Red Admiral feeding on a pear on the tree in my garden.










Here is the larvae of the swallowtailed moth.


----------



## unlcky alf

Love the Red Admiral photo, just some blurry glowworm photos from me I'm afraid, I really should have taken the time to find the tripod:


----------



## dapper

Two garden residents last summer:



















Cheers


----------



## Davey P

Excellent stuff :thumbup:

I've got quite a few pics of this little fella who seems to enjoy breakfast in our garden most mornings:


----------



## chris_s

Might be helpful (to me at least) if you could post the equipment and settings you used to capture your shots, at least then I might know if I can do similar.

Thanks Chris


----------



## Davey P

chris_s said:


> Might be helpful (to me at least) if you could post the equipment and settings you used to capture your shots, at least then I might know if I can do similar.


For my pic I used a Fuji S4240 bridge camera, and the photo was taken through my kitchen window on the fully automatic setting, simply zoomed in to fill the frame (the squirrel was approx 15 feet away). The camera has got loads of manual settings, but I don't bother getting bogged down with them... :lol: For what it's worth, I really recommend this camera.

I've copied the following details from the file properties, not sure if it will help:

FUJIFILM FinePix S4240,

f/5.9,

exposure time 1/70 sec,

ISO-800,

focal length 103mm,

4288x3216 pixels.


----------



## johnny8977

Lovely pose on the squirrel. Shame about the twig running across the frog but nice captures all the same.


----------



## KevG

Odds from the garden









Kev


----------



## KevG

Thanks John

Don't see them out in the day that often espically doing their ablutions.

Kev


----------



## Caller.

Took this on 28th August in Mousehole Cornwall, with an old Cannon powershot:


----------



## boiler0780

Caller said:


> Took this on 28th August in Mousehole Cornwall, with an old Cannon powershot:


I've not seen too many butterflies this year and now i know why!! They are all in your picture enjoying sunshine

ATB

John


----------



## Delroyb

No problem. the frog was shot with the following

Cannon 60D

28-105 2.8L

ISO100

F4.5 at 1/80th

Focus point was his eye and I used evaluative metering mode.


----------



## Cyclops930

Please post your favourite shots of wild life . I will start it off with a few to get going. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.






































Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Senninha

Great shots - love the peregrine, what a bird!

Following the peregrine, what better than...a blue tit?!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Welcome to the forum! Some great pics there! Can I ask you to seek out the Bug Photos thread...one of my favourites, and the one I post mostly in. Unfortunately, due to Photobucket's new policy of refusing 3rd party hosting on its basic accounts, a lot of the earlier pics have been replaced with their warning picture. Thankfully, I downloaded all my albums before they were lost, and am slowly rebuilding the thread with the saved pics. The last couple of pages should be OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclops930

Roger the Dodger said:


> Welcome to the forum! Some great pics there! Can I ask you to seek out the Bug Photos thread...one of my favourites, and the one I post mostly in. Unfortunately, due to Photobucket's new policy of refusing 3rd party hosting on its basic accounts, a lot of the earlier pics have been replaced with their warning picture. Thankfully, I downloaded all my albums before they were lost, and am slowly rebuilding the thread with the saved pics. The last couple of pages should be OK. :thumbsup:


 I will have dig around on my hard drive and post some on that thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cyclops930

A few more.

















Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Caller.

I can add a few to this. But I don't have the camera or skills that some of you guy's possess!

From my sisters garden in Doonan, Queensland:



















From Noosa River, QLD:










From Australia Zoo (Steve Irwin's place):




























Daintree Rainforest and river:


----------



## RSR934

Can somebody please change the title to "Wildlife Pictures in the United Kingdom. I never get bloody lizards or crocodiles in my garden.


----------



## BondandBigM

Don't believe everything on the internet. We went all the way to Oz and never even saw a kangaroo never mind a Croc or a Great White !! We did see some Koala Bears after we paid to get in.

:biggrin:

This is as close to wildlife as we get to here.










Bill chilling out even though there are fireworks going off all over the place.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Senninha

Tipping the balance back toward the U.K.


----------



## Cyclops930

A couple more.
























Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Caller.

BondandBigM said:


> Don't believe everything on the internet. We went all the way to Oz and never even saw a kangaroo never mind a Croc or a Great White !! We did see some Koala Bears after we paid to get in.


 Won't argue with you there! I had seen one croc on one river up in the Northern Territories before my last trip. And on the creek we went to where I took the pic of the croc above, we saw three others in a short space of time. Previously, I had been loads of places where crocs were expected and there were none!

Kangaroos and wallaby's are practically tame in some suburban / parks, which isn't the same as seeing them in the wild. The only place I did that was in the outback. They even gather on the driving range my brother in law uses. When I went, I was amazed at the way they ignored all the golf balls pinging around! 'Cuddle a koala' places seem everywhere now but I have also seen them in the wild!


----------



## Caller.

June 5 2014. Near the source of the River Lambourn. Preening.


----------



## Cyclops930

A few more birds.
























Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Cyclops930 said:


> A few more birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


 Love the Barn Owl and Red Kite shots....that duck at the top looks as if it's the 'Roadrunner'....'meep meep!'.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

From last September. Squirrel on a neighbour's house. :yes:


----------



## Cassie-O




----------



## Loris-76

Cyclops930 said:


> A few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


 Really like these pics. I've always enjoyed observing these little creatures


----------



## Paulhodson

Roger the Dodger said:


> Love the Barn Owl and Red Kite shots....that duck at the top looks as if it's the 'Roadrunner'....'meep meep!'.... :thumbsup:


 Another "road runner"!


----------



## Cassie-O

I used to have two squirrels that came to "visit" me, but now only one comes. :king:


----------



## NOTSHARP

It has been pleasantly warm in the sunshine, today.

The odd Butterfly, flitting about, but the Ladybirds were out in force.







Also, a few of these, :hmmm9uh:



It's nice to see some life coming back, after Winter.

Steve.


----------



## WRENCH

NOTSHARP said:


> Ladybirds﻿ were out﻿ in forc﻿e.﻿


 I like ladybirds.


----------



## NOTSHARP

WRENCH said:


> I like ladybirds.


 The problem is, WRENCH, you need a hell of a lot to make a meal. :biggrin:

Steve.


----------



## JoT

Taken June 2017 in Carshalton

Heron










Coot chicks, perhaps explains the expression "bald as a coot"


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Happy to report that Mother Duck has safely hatched her ducklings on the pond at work. In this short video, she had taken all 10 of them back into the duck house, but one got stuck between the ramp and the deck....the white petals on the water are Blackthorn blossom that has blown in. You'll have to excuse the aircraft noise in each video...we are on the landing flight path to Heathrow...one every 30 seconds.






He's the naughty one and next, he goes under the ramp and tries to swim round the house, despite his mum calling him....I've called him Nigel... :laughing2dw:






Finally, Mother Duck takes them all for a swim...


----------



## spinynorman

Heron on the Grand Union Canal



Squirrel



Crows


----------



## NOTSHARP

Wee Pied Wagtail.





Steve.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

This is a common toad that was mooching about in one of my borders a few years ago...










This Cockchafer (aka a 'Maybug' because that's when they're most often seen) flew in through the French doors one evening.










Male Stag beetle, also flew into a window.










A Rose chafer.










Grey squirrel pinching the bird's bread...










Mrs. Tiggywinkle...










A Jay.


----------



## Cassie-O

@Roger the Dodger Great pictures! :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Th﻿e Mystery Bidder said:


> @Roger the Dodger Great pictures! :yes:


 Thank you, Cassie!...and your pics of Squirrel Nutkin are lovely too. I've got loads of wildlife pics taken over the last 20 years, but mainly from the estate where I work rather than my own garden.

Just noticed you've passed the 3K milestone...well done!


----------



## richy176

Roger the Dodger said:


> Thank you, Cassie!...and your pics of Squirrel Nutkin are lovely too. I've got loads of wildlife pics taken over the last 20 years, but mainly from the estate where I work rather than my own garden.
> 
> Just noticed you've passed the 3K milestone...well done!


 Do you carry a camera or use your mobile phone camera? You may need a mobile in retirement after all. :cursed:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

richy176 said:


> Do you carry a camera or use your mobile phone camera? You may need a mobile in retirement after all. :cursed:


 I use my tablet for all my photos these days, Richy.


----------



## JoT

Great Spotted Woodpecker from about a month ago outside my window!


----------



## JoT

Some Canadians, Grove Park, Carshalton


----------



## JoT

Walk like an Egyptian


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Out in the garden today and found a group of newly hatched common Garden spiders on the fence. These always fascinate me as they disperse in all directions if you touch them...only to re-congregate after a few minutes. These will eventually become the fat, brown spiders you see towards the end of summer sitting in the middle of their web. Made a video so you can see them run!


----------



## rolexgirl

Went for a walk this morning with JoT and borrowed his Olympus camera, managed to shoot a Heron catching a fish.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

rolexgirl said:


> Went for a walk this morning with JoT and borrowed his Olympus camera, managed to shoot a Heron catching a fish.


 Awsome shots, RG... :notworthy:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Finally managed to get out go for a lovely walk in the countryside today. Hoped to see a lot of interesting creatures but unfortunately, there were too many other people running, cycling and making such a din that anything of note was long gone. Did see a Mayfly as I walked up the towpath of the River Loddon, but that was it...tomorrow, I shall find somewhere undisturbed and off the beaten track to go exploring.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Had a slightly better walk today...this time I went downstream on the Loddon, a two hour walk of about 3 miles. This time, I didn't see a soul, I had it all to myself, though there are still few animals to see. Next month should see everything really come to life. Luckily this is all my doorstep...literally a ten minute walk to the river from my house.

This was the start.










There were lots of these 'Damoiselle' flys about...this is the blue male, the females are green. They differ from normal 'Damsel' flies in that they are larger, the colours are 'metallic' rather than dull and they have a pronounced dark band on the wings.










These are Horse Chestnut (conker) flowers.










Still no one about...










The Loddon is one of the rivers I shall be fishing from the 16th next month (the start of the fishing season on rivers). There are large shoals of Barbel, Chub, Dace, Roach and Bream here with the occasional Pike making an appearance.










These are wild hops growing up the remains of last years dead stems...they look almost cable like.










A Common Blue butterfly.










Even the lanes are deserted...and no sounds of cars or traffic...just the birds singing.



















Here the river crosses the lane...this is 'Land's End' ford. There's a pub next to it that used to be called the 'Land's End', but since the new owners took over it's now called the 'Heron On The Ford'.










Then...

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="75.09"]https://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/0b/6d/6e/81/the-lands-end.jpg[/IMG]

...and now...and a quick stop for a pint before heading back home, again, about 10 minutes away.

[IMG alt="Related image" data-ratio="75.17"]https://whatpub.com/img/REA/CHARVI010/heron-on-the-ford-charvil/298/224/22012044[/IMG]


----------



## KevG

Feeding Tilme a load of Tits


----------



## KevG

Haven't seen these in the garden before. Large Red Damselfly


----------



## JoT

Coots this morning, this adult pair laid three cluthches of eggs over a three month period and this little chap is the only chick to make it. Eggs were predated despite the defence of the feisty Coots probably by gulls. Only one chick survived from the last batch of eggs, a regular in the park told me many chicks have been predated by grey herons this year.


----------



## CB200

Another Damoiselle fly, in our garden last night:


----------



## KevG

Another couple from the back garden


----------



## KevG

Help with this caught yesterday I think it's a queen with a couple of drones but not sure any other guesses they all flew off as a lump.


----------



## vinn

KevG said:


> Help with this caught yesterday I think it's a queen with a couple of drones but not sure any other guesses they all flew off as a lump.


 good shot, bit of fun there.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

KevG said:


> Help with this caught yesterday I think it's a queen with a couple of drones but not sure any other guesses they all flew off as a lump.


 Dirty, filthy...lucky little buggers... :yes:


----------



## KevG

Roger the Dodger said:


> Dirty, filthy...lucky little buggers... :yes:


 so I guessed right They were really going at it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

KevG said:


> so I guessed right They were really going at it.


 The males emerge a week or so before the new queens, and deposit a pheromone on surrounding vegetation which attracts the newly emerged queen. Once she has been attracted by the scent, the successful male mates with her, but also pumps in a sticky, glue like substance to prevent other males mating with her...a sort of chemical chastity belt, if you will. The queen will then seek out a place to hibernate over winter. All other bees, males and current seasons workers will perish. In the spring, the queen will seek out a suitable place to start a nest, and the cycle starts again.


----------



## KevG

Roger the Dodger said:


> The males emerge a week or so before the new queens, and deposit a pheromone on surrounding vegetation which attracts the newly emerged queen. Once she has been attracted by the scent, the successful male mates with her, but also pumps in a sticky, glue like substance to prevent other males mating with her...a sort of chemical chastity belt, if you will. The queen will then seek out a place to hibernate over winter. All other bees, males and current seasons workers will perish. In the spring, the queen will seek out a suitable place to start a nest, and the cycle starts again.


 Thanks Roger, had a very vague idea of what happened. Didn't know it was only one lucky buggerthat managed to mate


----------



## johnbaz

WOWSER!!!

Some brilliant pics here!!

My feeble ewfforts :blush:

































































































John


----------



## Roger the Dodger

johnbaz said:


> WOWSER!!!
> 
> Some brilliant pics here!!
> 
> My feeble ewfforts :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 Nice work, John...I particularly like the shield bug and the ladybird larva


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Spotted the larva of the Large Elephant Hawk moth making its way to find some soft earth in which to pupate. The name comes not from the moth, which is a beautiful pink and green when adult, but the caterpillar, which when extended, looks a bit like an elephant's trunk. If handled, the larva goes into a defensive pose and withdraws its head into the first few segments. This swells the front part and accentuates the eye markings, making it look rather grotesque. Its usually enough to frighten away predatory birds.

Large Elephant Hawk moth larva fully extended...










When handled (here by Sheila) it goes into a defence posture.




























The adult moth...


----------



## KevG

Got this hover fly this morning seem to be quite a few around this year


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Since the old 'bug photos' thread seems to have died, a couple for @Cassie-O from here in Portugal. The other day my younger son, Ben and I went bug hunting and found a few cicadas...noisy little blighters...



















...and tonight we went gecko hunting...this is the common house or 'Turkish' gecko, and is completely nocturnal. They are quite often seen around outside wall lights where they come to feed on the attracted insects.










All safely released after posing...

I will try to merge this thread with the old bug thread when I return, as there are still some nice pics there.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A 'Moorish' gecko basking in the sun...these chaps are active during the day and are darker coloured than the nocturnal species.


----------



## KevG

Caught this fella having a break this morning, not my best shot was about 12 feet up


----------



## JoT

Mute Swans are back on the Wandle


----------



## Caller.

JoT said:


> Mute Swans are back on the Wandle
> 
> View attachment 18618


 Wow! I remember the Wandle as little more than an open sewer! So I'm guessing this is away from the Thames in Wandsworth? This being the London borough I grew up in, albeit on it's green fringes.



Roger the Dodger said:


> Since the old 'bug photos' thread seems to have died, a couple for @Cassie-O from here in Portugal. The other day my younger son, Ben and I went bug hunting and found a few cicadas...noisy little blighters...


 Be wary of sitting under trees they are chirping in, the odd drop of rain you feel is their ****, not that it amounts to much, but not what you really want in your beer!


----------



## KevG

Caught on the door frame Red Underwing moth. not that common this far north


----------



## JoT

Caller. said:


> Wow! I remember the Wandle as little more than an open sewer! So I'm guessing this is away from the Thames in Wandsworth? This being the London borough I grew up in, albeit on it's green fringes.


 It's the other end of the Wandle! At its source!


----------



## Sulie

Nugget at Barry Island :inlove:

https://imgur.com/GjcIICm">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Roger the Dodger

A very young lizard that we found in the road. Was rescued and placed in the scrub at the roads edge.
















A pomegranate tree...



















Cactus (Prickly pear) in flower.









Finally, some pics taken at a bird and reptile show we went to....these were the only exhibits... :laughing2dw:

A cornsnake...










Sheila with a Southern whitefaced owl...



















Ben (no. 2 son) with a Red Macaw...


----------



## Cassie-O

Roger the Dodger said:


> cornsnake...


 Great picture. I really like snakes. :king:


----------



## JoT

Elderly Heron seen today.


----------



## JoT

Albino grey squirrel this morning


----------



## Silver Hawk

Our collard doves back in 2018


----------

